# quiz!



## llllllyag (Aug 13, 2005)

i was trying to find a copy of the waltz but there's hundreds of them!! 'blue danube waltz' , 'voices of spring waltz' , i dont know which one is the onoe i'm looking for. so i finally go to a music forum and decide to hum it out:

[dead url removed]

[dead url removed]

please listen to it and if you know the name of the one i'm looking for please tell me!!! its the one you hear in ballrooms all the time


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you sure they're the right tracks? The first one gives me an error and the second is something completely different.


----------

